# breeding help



## silverhorse22 (Sep 26, 2008)

my male cat shamus wanted to mate with my female cat poppy but she wasnt interested but now she wants to mate with him and hes not having any of it whats going on there please help :catrun


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Shamus was interested when Poppy wasn't. Now Poppy's interested and Shamus isn't. Sometimes it just happens. Perhaps Poppy isn't in the appropriate place in her heat cycle and Shamus can detect the difference of her smell.
Are you trying to breed them on purpose? If so, I would contact a vet for assistance or advice.

If these are not registered cats I would not breed them, instead I would spay/neuter so I wouldn't contribute to the already huge unwanted cat/kitten population problem we already have.
heidi


----------



## silverhorse22 (Sep 26, 2008)

they are both pedigree shamus is a norweigan forest cat and poppy is a siaemese i am breeding them and i have homes already if they have kittens i know all the problems with the unwanted cats well the ones i have is lucky because i have homed 3 cats and 3 kittens at my house and i love them allequally and would have more if allowed and the space


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh. I see.

I don't agree with purposely breeding moggies, even if you claim you do have homes for all of them lined up, I feel you are contributing to the overpopulation problem.

Good luck with your kitties,
heidi


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

There are already enough cats put to death each year. Their only crime is that there are not enough people in this world willing and able to care for them. For every mixed breed kitten *you* produce, another cat will lose out on a home, and another will *die* alone and unloved in a shelter. Unless you're willing to be the one to stick them with the needle, perhaps you should think again about contributing to the problem.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

If one of your cats is a Norwegian Forest Cat and the other is a Siamese, then your kittens won't be considered purebreds. They'll be just like all the other kittens out there that are already waiting for homes in shelters. Even if you have homes lined up, that's a number of homes that could have taken a cat or kitten on death row in a shelter... Sorry, that's probably not what you want to hear!  

I know seeing cats you love have offspring must be special... if that's the reason you're breeding them, maybe you could foster a cat from a shelter that's already pregnant? That way you could still oversee the process of a cat having kittens.

Just an idea!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please keep on topic. The discussion about breeding non-purebreeds is a discussion on its own. silverhorse22 is asking for breeding advice, not for a discussion about breeding non-purebred cats.

This has not been a very warm welcome for our new member silverhorse22.

/Sol, moderator


----------



## silverhorse22 (Sep 26, 2008)

well i hope this will make you all happy my male cat had to be put down today due to kidney failure so thats why he would not mate.

its up to me if i want to breed crossbreeds or pure breeds it doesnt matter to you i know about all the unwanted cats and stuff but you got to think who would really want on whats been treated badly and been in shelter not many people do but if i could i would get a cat or kitten from the shelter i would love to but it depends on what there temperment is and behaviour due to having a 2 year i cant have a cat from the shelter scratching her 

so i would love a cat i would really like to home alot but your only aloud a certain amount maybe in the future

thanks for your cold welcoming :|


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

silverhorse22 said:


> well i hope this will make you all happy my male cat had to be put down today...


This wouldn't make ANY cat lover "happy" at all. I am heart-broken whenever I lose one of my pets, as I am sure you are. I am very sorry that Shamus had to be pts. 
I don't think I was 'cold'. I offered a scenario for what could have been happening with the breeding difficulties, suggested a veterinarian visit, offered a personal opinion, countered a reply with disagreeing and then offered you luck. Impersonal, maybe...distancing myself, most likely..._due to moggie/breeding discussions_...but not cold.
Again, I'm sorry you lost Shamus. It is hard to lose them, and I think it is even harder to lose them with no warning and ability to prepare yourself. You may want to post a little tribute to him (with pics) in the Rainbow Bridge forum.

Totally off topic, but do you have horses? Several members here have horses, too. 
heidi


----------



## silverhorse22 (Sep 26, 2008)

no i dont have any horses but i would love some


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

[[[[hugs]]]] I'm sorry for your loss. 

People dont mean to give you a cold welcome - they are just concerned about the number of unwanted kitties in the world and many people here are involved in animal shelter work. But we are a supportive group and would be on hand if you decided to breed kitties anyway if you needed advice. 

I hope you stick around so we get to know you better.

Again, sorry for your loss. There is a section here called 'Rainbow Bridge' if you feel you would like to post a tribute.


----------

